# [SOLVED] How to connect an external hard drive to your TV?



## madoxx

I have a Thomson LCD TV and a WD (Western Digital) 230GB E-Book.
My TV unfortunately doesn't have a USB-Port and I was wondering if there's another way to connect my harddisk to the TV and watch my movies. Over a DVD Player maybe? I have a QONIX 3939, without USB-Port again..


----------



## TheMatt

*Re: How to connect an external hard drive to your TV?*

I would just hook it up to the computer and use the TV-out on your video card.


----------



## timruski

u didnt help me i dont want to take my comp from my room and put it there
cant u put it through s video or something else


----------



## Wrench97

No because you need a computer to read the data off the hard drive.


----------



## computerpol

Ok, although it’s not the most economical solution, what I currently have setup is an 750 Gb Mybook attached to an Xbox 360 Elite. I have also gotten the Xbox to read files from a flash drive, and a DVD formatted as Data.

I believe that the lower end xbox (arcade version runs about $250) should also run, but I haven’t personally tried it.

As a forewarning, xbox does not currently read .mkv, but it does read most .avi, divx, MP3 & MP4 formats. I plays music, movies, and pictures.

If anyone knows of a cheaper way, please let me know, as I have a second TV that I want to connect a hdd to.


----------



## johnnieq

Try an Iomega® ScreenPlay™ TV Link. They retail around $110 in Canada, about $85 in the USA. You can attach any exernal hard drive to it via USB and the link connects to your TV. It comes with cables and a remote. I set up a friend's today with a one TB drive. He has 1,500 movies available to browse and view. No burning to DVDs, no computer wired to the TV set.


----------



## Les1957

Johnnie, thanks for that info but what I need to know - I have 6 television sets, will each television set be able to access the hard drive and choose individually what they want to watch? If not, does anybody know of any multimedia drives that I will be able to do so with a wireless network?


----------



## ericricho

hi i have a Western Digital E-Book too and i was looking aroud for some time and found this a Cyclone Micro HDMI Media player Adaptor it great small too all i do is plug my e-books usb in to the adaptor then plug it in to my tv. i can access all my files and folder movies pics and music even things like ebooks witch is great  it also is a multi card reader. the only down side to this is that its only hdmi so if you have a old tv its no good but iam sure if you like you gadgets and are even looking around for things like this you have a hdmi compatible tv.

here is a link.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sumvision-C...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1260748705&sr=8-1


----------

